# Thoughts/reviews new KS



## chinacats (Jan 19, 2018)

Hello...Anyone?

Let's hear about it!


----------



## K813zra (Jan 19, 2018)

I would love to share my thoughts but mine is somewhere in post office land still.  I could not compare it to the old one anyway.


----------



## Customfan (Jan 20, 2018)

Mine arrived a few days ago and its fine... choil and profile shots are identical to the old one, f&f is great, edge, profile and finish is what I expected, kanji does have some depth and is very well defined (which I actually like!)

The only thing i´m doing as we speak is having a nice handle put on it.... but thats me being picky... I do that with most my wa´s anyway...

So, I´m happy!


----------



## Alexec (Jan 20, 2018)

I never owned one but was wondering what is the big deal about it?
People seem to like it a lot!


----------



## OliverNuther (Jan 20, 2018)

Alexec said:


> I never owned one but was wondering what is the big deal about it?
> People seem to like it a lot!



I hear ya..

Im only fairly new but when I first started hanging around here people raved about the KS. It was the perfect knife but it was OOS. Mystery surrounded why it was OOS when it was so popular. Many column inches were devoted to how desirable this knife was with not a single dissenting opinion. Then a couple of months ago the word was, KS are coming back. People rejoiced. But then the dissenters arose. The handle is shite. The grind is average. Some are good, some are bad. 

I dont have a KS. Dont desire one. Wont buy one. But it seems to me that sometimes desirability is inversely proportionate to obtainability.


----------



## Timthebeaver (Jan 20, 2018)

Basically:

The KS has been around for a long time. Its a fairly standard White #2 mono, and was known for relatively poor edge retention (for a Japanese knife), average fit and finish, grind inconsistencies and its unique "French" profile and squared-off emoto/choil. Back in ye olden days, when the KS was perpetually in stock at JCK, Korin and various Rakuten sources amongst others, the unique features noted above weren't enough for most people to care*. Since they became unavailable/discontinued**/perceived as "rare", objective opinion has been cast asunder amongst a maelstrom of hype. Cue a load of positive reviews from relative neophytes blinded by cognitive bias.

* not withstanding a positive review from Salty, leading to a pre-hype train era resurgence in popularity.

** clearly BS

And yes, I have had a KS in my hands. 2009, iirc


----------



## dough (Jan 20, 2018)

Haha nailed it. Still amazed how many words have been spent on these.


----------



## Alexec (Jan 20, 2018)

So why everybody STILL wants em??


----------



## Grunt173 (Jan 20, 2018)

I'm not giving up my Yuki for one.:wink:


----------



## HRC_64 (Jan 20, 2018)

This thread has gone full Retard in record time.


----------



## Grunt173 (Jan 20, 2018)

lus1:


----------



## rjcedeno (Jan 20, 2018)

if mine would EVER GET HERE. smh


----------



## K813zra (Jan 20, 2018)

rjcedeno said:


> if mine would EVER GET HERE. smh



Yours still stuck at the same stage too? I have no updates since the 13th.


----------



## rjcedeno (Jan 20, 2018)

yes. idk if its just because of the recent weather in the united states or what. its actually getting quite annoying.


----------



## K813zra (Jan 20, 2018)

rjcedeno said:


> yes. idk if its just because of the recent weather in the united states or what. its actually getting quite annoying.



Yep! I get more irritated everyday.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jan 20, 2018)

K813zra said:


> Yours still stuck at the same stage too? I have no updates since the 13th.



No updates since the 12th...


----------



## K813zra (Jan 20, 2018)

daddy yo yo said:


> No updates since the 12th...



Really, mine was 12 posted by Koki and 13th at outward exchange Chibu Int. Nothing since. I have no idea if that means that it is in US customs waiting for USPS or if it is still in JP or if it is in the ocean or what...


----------



## Grunt173 (Jan 20, 2018)

I ordered a stone about the same time,around the 13th from Japan,different company,but now I am thinking that it was on the same boat that sunk.


----------



## K813zra (Jan 20, 2018)

Grunt173 said:


> I ordered a stone about the same time,around the 13th from Japan,different company,but now I am thinking that it was on the same boat that sunk.



It is more than likely a USPS issue. I have order loads of things from Japan and more than a few from JCK specifically and have never had it take so long. Then again, I had a T-shirt take 7 weeks to get here from Austria.


----------



## Alexec (Jan 20, 2018)

K813zra said:


> It is more than likely a USPS issue. I have order loads of things from Japan and more than a few from JCK specifically and have never had it take so long. Then again, I had a T-shirt take 7 weeks to get here from Austria.



Which vendor in Austria?


----------



## Grunt173 (Jan 20, 2018)

K813zra said:


> It is more than likely a USPS issue. I have order loads of things from Japan and more than a few from JCK specifically and have never had it take so long. Then again, I had a T-shirt take 7 weeks to get here from Austria.



It's been a long time since the Pony Express,I guess we should be thankful.


----------



## chinacats (Jan 20, 2018)

Customfan said:


> Mine arrived a few days ago and its fine... choil and profile shots are identical to the old one, f&f is great, edge, profile and finish is what I expected, kanji does have some depth and is very well defined (which I actually like!)
> 
> The only thing i´m doing as we speak is having a nice handle put on it.... but thats me being picky... I do that with most my wa´s anyway...
> 
> So, I´m happy!



Glad to hear...yet to see one with a decent stock handle.



OliverNuther said:


> I hear ya..
> 
> Im only fairly new but when I first started hanging around here people raved about the KS. It was the perfect knife but it was OOS. Mystery surrounded why it was OOS when it was so popular. Many column inches were devoted to how desirable this knife was with not a single dissenting opinion. Then a couple of months ago the word was, KS are coming back. People rejoiced. But then the dissenters arose. The handle is shite. The grind is average. Some are good, some are bad.
> 
> I dont have a KS. Dont desire one. Wont buy one. But it seems to me that sometimes desirability is inversely proportionate to obtainability.



This unfortunately is what happens when something isn't available...when in stock everywhere nobody really cared.



Timthebeaver said:


> Basically:
> 
> The KS has been around for a long time. Its a fairly standard White #2 mono, and was known for relatively poor edge retention (for a Japanese knife), average fit and finish, grind inconsistencies and its unique "French" profile and squared-off emoto/choil. Back in ye olden days, when the KS was perpetually in stock at JCK, Korin and various Rakuten sources amongst others, the unique features noted above weren't enough for most people to care*. Since they became unavailable/discontinued**/perceived as "rare", objective opinion has been cast asunder amongst a maelstrom of hype. Cue a load of positive reviews from relative neophytes blinded by cognitive bias.
> 
> ...



My thoughts too but in trying to keep an open mind (and getting caught in the hype myself) I decided to try again with the new batch though I'm somewhat skeptical.



Alexec said:


> So why everybody STILL wants em??



Simple answer is hype (and a very sexy profile)



HRC_64 said:


> This thread has gone full Retard in record time.



LOL

For those waiting, it's been a while since I've ordered from Koki but guessing he doesn't ship EMS? Meaning updates don't happen as often.


----------



## K813zra (Jan 20, 2018)

Alexec said:


> Which vendor in Austria?



I bought it at a shop in Vienna and sent it to my mother via post. It was not through a vendor. We went there on holiday a few years back.


----------



## K813zra (Jan 20, 2018)

Anyway, China, I guess there are a few of us that will come back and give our impressions when we finally get our KS. As I said before, though, I have no basis for comparison to the older model. Maybe some of these other folks will.


----------



## Alexec (Jan 20, 2018)

K813zra said:


> I bought it at a shop in Vienna and sent it to my mother via post. It was not through a vendor. We went there on holiday a few years back.



Ohhh Kit alright. Im just looking for vendors in Europe.


----------



## dafox (Jan 20, 2018)

Grunt173 said:


> I'm not giving up my Yuki for one.:wink:


The standard or extra thick one?


----------



## dafox (Jan 20, 2018)

dafox said:


> The standard or extra thick one?



Sorry, read Yusuke. 
I've wanted the Sakai Yusuke extra thick w#2 240mm gyuto, seems like a knife that would be just right for me. Still looking for one...


----------



## K813zra (Jan 20, 2018)

dafox said:


> Sorry, read Yusuke.
> I've wanted the Sakai Yusuke extra thick w#2 240mm gyuto, seems like a knife that would be just right for me. Still looking for one...



I think you would like that knife, a lot, based off of the preferences we have talked about. I had the standard and liked it but not enough to keep it. I think the extra thick would add just enough meat to the grind to make it stand out. I've been waiting too. Just speculation, of course.


----------



## QCDawg (Jan 20, 2018)

Mine got here today. Took almost 2 years, I think. Its cool. Think I like my ashi better. https://photos.app.goo.gl/Y5Y5GY4gHqOmPsPN2


----------



## K813zra (Jan 20, 2018)

NVM, wrong KS conversation. :lol2:


----------



## rjcedeno (Jan 20, 2018)

QCDawg said:


> Mine got here today. Took almost 2 years, I think. Its cool. Think I like my ashi better. https://photos.app.goo.gl/Y5Y5GY4gHqOmPsPN2



and you got the blonde ferrule. nice. im hoping mine comes like that.


----------



## dafox (Jan 20, 2018)

K813zra said:


> I think you would like that knife, a lot, based off of the preferences we have talked about. I had the standard and liked it but not enough to keep it. I think the extra thick would add just enough meat to the grind to make it stand out. I've been waiting too. Just speculation, of course.



We can hope for one  it would be a mini KS for me.


----------



## Nomsdotcom (Jan 21, 2018)

Always wondered what supposedly set the KS apart from something like the Gesshin White #2 (other than the profile of course)


----------



## K813zra (Jan 21, 2018)

Nomsdotcom said:


> Always wondered what supposedly set the KS apart from something like the Gesshin White #2 (other than the profile of course)



I don't have mine yet but I would say that the grind is probably a fair bit meatier, even on the new ones, than on the Gesshin Ginga (I have a 210 and had a 240). At least that is what I hope it will be like when it gets here. I don't need another laser...


----------



## labor of love (Jan 21, 2018)

I keep reading that people regard the new ks to be more or less the same as the old ones in terms of grind. My new one is much thinner than all the other ones Ive used. Its just a little thicker than a typical laser around the spine and upper portion of blade but pretty darn thin around the edge.


----------



## HRC_64 (Jan 21, 2018)

I think that KS is particularly THIN, 
hows the measured spine thickness?


----------



## labor of love (Jan 21, 2018)

HRC_64 said:


> I think that KS is particularly THIN,
> hows the measured spine thickness?



Well blueway listed the spine at 2.6mm. I weighed it and it was at 165 grams.
Compare that to a ginga 270mm (actually 261mm) that weighs 162 grams, theyre in the same ball park.


----------



## toddnmd (Jan 21, 2018)

Mine from the new batch is 250 heel to tip, 48 tall at heel, 165g. Approaching laser, but not quite laser. So far, I'm really enjoying it. It's my first KS--think it lives up to "the hype." At least most of the hype, perhaps not all of it.


----------



## wbusby1 (Jan 21, 2018)

@labor,
Looks like a really sticky, uninspired grind, mega-factory-ish. But looks can be deceiving. well?


----------



## HRC_64 (Jan 21, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Well blueway listed the spine at 2.6mm. I weighed it and it was at 165 grams.
> Compare that to a ginga 270mm (actually 261mm) that weighs 162 grams, theyre in the same ball park.



The one I looked at was 2.85mm spine which seems dead-on spec for the older ones (~2.9 on average).

Distal taper was:

2.88 at handle
2.85 at choil
2.32 at halfway (tip to handle)
...
0.77 at 10mm from tip :rofl:


----------



## labor of love (Jan 21, 2018)

HRC_64 said:


> The one I looked at was 2.85mm spine which seems dead-on spec for the older ones (~2.9 on average).
> 
> Distal taper was:
> 
> ...



Yeah I just checked my email from blueway. The original listing had it at 2.6 at the spine, but also stated the weight as 175 grams(but like I said earlier its 165 grams) blah blah blah. 

@wbusby Im happy with it. Its thin and more about pure cutting ability, and dont find it to be overly sticky. No more than New gengetsus or akebono atleast. The question is whether or not Ill enjoy using it in 1-4 monthes from now when the honeymoon is over. I think I will though.


----------



## chinacats (Jan 21, 2018)

Any thoughts on edge retention yet? Also, I've yet to see a good patina pic of I've of these. I know someone has a bit of color...please show some more pics.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 21, 2018)

KS retention is miserable&#128512;. Panda had plenty of pics of his nasty KS patina.


----------



## chinacats (Jan 21, 2018)

labor of love said:


> KS retention is miserable&#128512;. Panda had plenty of pics of his nasty KS patina.



Was hoping they'd done a better job on the ht with this batch but doesn't sound like it. Yeah Panda let's see that overworked KS... imagine it can't be more than 40mm at the heel by now:wink:


----------



## HRC_64 (Jan 21, 2018)

chinacats said:


> Any thoughts on edge retention yet? Also, I've yet to see a good patina pic of I've of these. I know someone has a bit of color...please show some more pics.



There is also protective layer that needs to come off with acetone.


----------



## panda (Jan 21, 2018)

actually because it's so easy to sharpen i mostly only do touchups on it, still has most of its life left.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 21, 2018)

Yeah, agree w panda. Im not complaining per se when I say edge retention is miserable. Steel gets so sharp so quickly, I love working with a fresh edge.


----------



## HRC_64 (Jan 22, 2018)

panda said:


> actually because it's so easy to sharpen i mostly only do touchups on it, still has most of its life left.



Panda, what stone are you using for touchups?


----------



## labor of love (Jan 22, 2018)

HRC_64 said:


> Panda, what stone are you using for touchups?



He uses aizu.


----------



## Badgertooth (Jan 22, 2018)

HRC_64 said:


> Panda, what stone are you using for touchups?



Also partial to snorting chopped up lines of dried King Hyper 1k mud.


----------



## panda (Jan 22, 2018)

that's a new way of describing it, haha. you're onto something!


----------



## daveb (Jan 22, 2018)

Badgertooth said:


> Also partial to snorting chopped up lines of dried King Hyper 1k mud.


You say that like there's something wrong with it[emoji41]


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jan 22, 2018)

To all those who are having some issues with their tracking: check the tracking number on both sites, Japanese and your home postal service. The Austrian says, my package is in customs, the Japanese says nothing since the 12th...


----------



## K813zra (Jan 22, 2018)

daddy yo yo said:


> To all those who are having some issues with their tracking: check the tracking number on both sites, Japanese and your home postal service. The Austrian says, my package is in customs, the Japanese says nothing since the 12th...



Japanese customs or Austrian customs? If I search via USPS it basically says it is not in their system. It would be weird that it is sitting in customs in our home nations without movement. You would think that they would move at different rates.


----------



## panda (Jan 22, 2018)

I'll put up a pic for you guys when I get home from work.


----------



## rjcedeno (Jan 22, 2018)

K813zra said:


> Japanese customs or Austrian customs? If I search via USPS it basically says it is not in their system. It would be weird that it is sitting in customs in our home nations without movement. You would think that they would move at different rates.



i checked mine and it says:

"January 13, 2018, 6:00 am 
Processed Through Facility 
CHUBU INT CONTAINER 1, JAPAN"

nothing else follows.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 22, 2018)

toddnmd said:


> Mine from the new batch is 250 heel to tip, 48 tall at heel, 165g. Approaching laser, but not quite laser. So far, I'm really enjoying it. It's my first KS--think it lives up to "the hype." At least most of the hype, perhaps not all of it.



Same here. Ill admit it, I bought into the hype. I thought to myself how could a knife that means so much to others do nothing for me? Glad I took another chance.


----------



## dafox (Jan 22, 2018)

What does the grind on the left side look like, is it convexed or is it flat like the Sakai Lasers? You can easily tell by using a dough knife/scraper, placing it at a 90 degree angle to the blade, put a light source behind it and see where the light shines through.


----------



## HRC_64 (Jan 22, 2018)

dafox said:


> What does the grind on the left side look like, is it convexed or is it flat like the Sakai Lasers? You can easily tell by using a dough knife/scraper, placing it at a 90 degree angle to the blade, put a light source behind it and see where the light shines through.



I'd sum it up the following way:

60/40 grind
convex both sides 
RHS is convex (machine rule)
LHS is flat-ish, but not flat (machine rule)

Heres salty 's classic KS vs Cucumber video>

[video=youtube;oPaA1pf_gS0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPaA1pf_gS0[/video]


----------



## dafox (Jan 22, 2018)

HRC_64 said:


> I'd sum it up the following way:
> 
> 60/40 grind
> convex both sides
> ...



Thanks much, have been wondering if this changed with the latest batch of knives.


----------



## K813zra (Jan 22, 2018)

rjcedeno said:


> i checked mine and it says:
> 
> "January 13, 2018, 6:00 am
> Processed Through Facility
> ...



Yeah, mine says something along those lines too.


----------



## panda (Jan 23, 2018)

here you go kids. my well used O.G. ks with nasty patina and thinning marks and scratches going through routine touchup on my awesome aizu (that thing on the right is the 1/4th size atoma i picked up from ebay same 140 grit)






as fond as i am of the KS, i have a new go-to (mutsumi hinoura iron clad ku white2 245mm) which relegates the ks to protein duty only (where as my beast watanabe is gonna be used mainly for veg prep as that benefits most from having best grind)


----------



## labor of love (Jan 23, 2018)

Whoa big boy aizu there.


----------



## panda (Jan 23, 2018)

yeah it's very tall not very wide though. if i could slice it in half without damage i would give you the other half.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jan 23, 2018)

K813zra said:


> Japanese customs or Austrian customs? If I search via USPS it basically says it is not in their system. It would be weird that it is sitting in customs in our home nations without movement. You would think that they would move at different rates.



Austrian customs. The guys were fast, processed already. Knife should be here by tomorrow. 

So, for all those still waiting: stay calm. The shipping was slower than usual but in the end it will arrive sooner or later!


----------



## FoRdLaz (Jan 23, 2018)

Received mine today. Ordered from another merchant in Japan and shipped by Fedex to me in South Africa. Took just over 1 week to get here. No saya though. Still have to put it to work but it looks fine. But on looks alone not sure what all the hype was about! Will see how it performs. Not sure Im made about the profile.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 23, 2018)

FoRdLaz said:


> Received mine today. Ordered from another merchant in Japan and shipped by Fedex to me in South Africa. Took just over 1 week to get here. No saya though. Still have to put it to work but it looks fine. But on looks alone not sure what all the hype was about! Will see how it performs. Not sure Im made about the profile.



Its not a looker. Its virtue is its simplicity. After I sand the handle some I think Ill be pretty content.


----------



## YG420 (Jan 23, 2018)

panda said:


> here you go kids. my well used O.G. ks with nasty patina and thinning marks and scratches going through routine touchup on my awesome aizu (that thing on the right is the 1/4th size atoma i picked up from ebay same 140 grit)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good lookin on where to get a small atoma, been looking for a smaller 1200 to use as a slurry plate.


----------



## K813zra (Jan 23, 2018)

daddy yo yo said:


> Austrian customs. The guys were fast, processed already. Knife should be here by tomorrow.
> 
> So, for all those still waiting: stay calm. The shipping was slower than usual but in the end it will arrive sooner or later!



Okay, interesting. Still no update on mine. Thank you for the update.


----------



## K813zra (Jan 26, 2018)

So, I got my KS in the mail today. First impression out of the box was, meh, honestly. Not horrid F&F but spotty. Rounded spine but has nicks and dings. Choil is eased-going on rounded. The handle is very dark for ho wood. It has a slight but not huge step. The horn is marred in a few places too. There was epoxy EVERYWHERE, damn near half way up the blade. There are a few grinding marks left near the tip. However, all of that is, to me superficial. A bit of a scrubbing with acetone and then some oil fixed most of that. 

I took some basic measurements but will have to break out the calipers later as I know some people wanted to know the thickness halfway between the edge and the spine and along the spine to the tip. What I can say is that it does not appear to have a continuous tapper but starts a few inches from the tip. However, from there it has a lot of taper and a needle point. The profile on the edge is a bit sloppy with a bump in two places and I can see daylight under it. That is easy enough to clean up and won't take long. It still performs just fine with no according cuts, for all intent purposes it is "flat" but it still bothers me so I will "fix" it. Balance is nearly in front of the kanji. Forward balance even with a very exaggerated pinch. The edge is consistently sharp but the edge bevel is not the most evenly crafted that I have seen. Again, easy to cleanup when I open her up.

Performance thus far, and I have only made lunch with it, seems good. I am calling this one "The Pedestrian laser-horse" because honestly, it is damn close to being another laser but has some extra meat or convex or something in there. Why I say that is that it has ever so slight hesitation when I chop very large and dense potatoes, very slight. The trade off is that the sticking is not as bad as my HD2, which isn't too bad to begin with, imo. Potatoes mostly slide off unless very starchy. Carrot Julienne does not ride up the blade but Brunoise does. There is a hint of wedging with dense parsnips but no cracking.

I find this thing works very well for G&G and push/pull cuts. I picked the knife up and my hand just did its thing without asking my brain for permission. I can see why some people love this knife and others love to hate it. It really does nothing perfectly but everything well. Or at least that is my impression after a single meal prep. This is just my first impressions after all. I know I was not afraid to open up on the board and it seems like it can take it. We shall see how I feel after a few weeks.


Edit: I broke out the calipers to take some measurements. Mind you, my tools are old, analog and have not been calibrated since 2008.

Spine thickness at the heel: 2.921mm
Spine thickness in the middle: 2.4638mm (I was not very exact about what the middle is...lol. For what it is worth.)
Spine thickness about 3-4cm from the tip: 1.27mm
Spine thickness about 1cm from the tip: .508mm
Thickness about half way between the edge and the spine: 1.397mm
Height at the heel: 48.26mm
Edge length: 251.46mm
Weight: 168g

Sorry but these photos will suck. First, I am not very good at using a camera and second I have very poor lighting in my house and at this time of day it makes things worse!

Here is a photo comparing it to my HD2. It is noticeably larger.






Here is me making carrot confetti just because...






I'll add this too. It is about as close to a choil shot as I can get...:lol2:


----------



## TheCaptain (Jan 26, 2018)

Ugh. Still on the fence. Good review thanks for taking the time to post.


----------



## K813zra (Jan 26, 2018)

TheCaptain said:


> Ugh. Still on the fence. Good review thanks for taking the time to post.



NP. Like I said, only one meal prep at this point but I like it well enough. I have no idea how things will play out over the long run but I really like my HD2 so it is going to be hard for this to take the crown. However, as a guy who uses an undersized 210 or 180 gyuto a lot I can say that this thing does not feel unwieldy. If that is a worry.


----------



## TheCaptain (Jan 26, 2018)

K813zra said:


> NP...I can say that this thing does not feel unwieldy. If that is a worry.



That actually is a major concern so thanks for the feedback!


----------



## K813zra (Jan 26, 2018)

TheCaptain said:


> That actually is a major concern so thanks for the feedback!



Good timing as I just finished dinner prep. This is the most suji like gyuto I have ever used. For filleting or butterflying chicken it is wonderful. Great for pork loin too. On that front I almost wish I would have got a 270 but at the same time know that would have been way too much knife for me. However, it does make me want the 270 suji if it comes in stock in the future.

Also, like any mono white it is fairly reactive. It drags purple goo from garlic and a wee bit of gray goo on onions. However, it smells like pickles rather than sulfur...weird...Regardless, it is getting a nice patina already and I expect it will settled down very quickly.

The tip is quite thin and works well.






Even on spongy mushrooms. You would think I could get good shrooms in my area but no...Regardless, the bit sitting on top is due to user error not the knife, lol.






The potato stays intact during dice.






And sticking is not a big issue either. (Technique dependent: That was chopping. G&G does exhibit a bit more stickage.)


----------



## TheCaptain (Jan 26, 2018)

Awesome! Thanks. Methinks I need to try one.


----------



## K813zra (Jan 26, 2018)

TheCaptain said:


> Awesome! Thanks. Methinks I need to try one.



No problem. I think you should. Worst case, you don't like it, lol. I am already waiting prep lunch tomorrow. (Such a dork...)


----------



## HRC_64 (Jan 26, 2018)

K813zra said:


> On that front I almost wish I would have got a 270 but at the same time know that would have been way too much knife for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:rofl:

"OK, now what are limits of the 270"


----------



## K813zra (Jan 26, 2018)

Side note: The ho wood is the weirdest ho wood I have ever handled. It is very grainy and dark. It feels light and hollow like typical ho wood but almost looks like something else. Not that it matters. The handle is very pedestrian. Comfortable though.

Limits of the 270, that it isn't a 300?


----------



## Gregmega (Jan 27, 2018)

I was waiting for someone to come back with an HD2 compare and contrast. Thanks for the reviews. I've used Masamoto for years, and even hand picked many while in Japan, they served me well for years in a pro setting (still 3 in my rotation). It seems that every rumor I'd heard may be true in playing out with these observations (that there was a reluctance to rerelease the series, and due to demand it was rushed..). Still a very good knife, but the other night while using my konos, I remember what a swell knife OOTB it is by comparison, from grind to F&F. I know purists might say it's apples and oranges, but I am always gently reminded by hd2 what a carefree knife does for one's soul.


----------



## K813zra (Jan 27, 2018)

Gregmega said:


> I was waiting for someone to come back with an HD2 compare and contrast. Thanks for the reviews. I've used Masamoto for years, and even hand picked many while in Japan, they served me well for years in a pro setting (still 3 in my rotation). It seems that every rumor I'd heard may be true in playing out with these observations (that there was a reluctance to rerelease the series, and due to demand it was rushed..). Still a very good knife, but the other night while using my konos, I remember what a swell knife OOTB it is by comparison, from grind to F&F. I know purists might say it's apples and oranges, but I am always gently reminded by hd2 what a carefree knife does for one's soul.



HD2: 

Slightly thinner grind. 
Ever so slightly taller.
Noticeably better F&F but it is not earth shattering. The KS still have better F&F than A LOT of knives. 
Wider less pointy profile.
Carefree steel that can be left in a pile of acidic food while you let out the chickens or check the mail.
Good enough edge retention.

KS: 

Light nimble feel for such a large knife.
Pedestrian but comfortable in hand and on the board.
Pointy narrow profile that is good for slicing and seems to excel at both G&G and Chopping, for me.
Easy to sharpen steel.
Takes a very sexy patina very, very quickly. (Two meals and a snack and this thing has a lightning blue patina starting.)

There are lots of nuances that we can nit pick about between pretty much any two knives but at the end of the day for someone who has owned neither I don't think it would matter. Both of these knives seems to flat out perform and similarly enough. At the end of the day I think my Kono is ever so slightly more refined and the Masamoto is slightly more user friendly, so to speak. But I am picking nits to say that.

Measurement differences if someone is curious.

KS: 
Spine thickness at the heel: 2.921mm
Spine thickness in the middle: 2.4638mm (I was not very exact about what the middle is...lol. For what it is worth.)
Spine thickness about 3-4cm from the tip: 1.27mm
Spine thickness about 1cm from the tip: .508mm
Thickness about half way between the edge and the spine: 1.397mm
Height at the heel: 48.26mm
Edge length: 251.46mm
Weight: 168g

HD2:
Spine thickness at the heel: 2.286mm
Spine thickness at middle: 1.905mm
Spine thickness 1cm from tip: .76mm
Blade thickness ½ way between the edge and spine: 1.397mm
Height: 48.8mm
Edge length: 234.5
Weight: 170g

Sorry that I do not have a 3cm measurement for the HD2, copy and paste from an older review I did. But dude, I just realize that the halfway mark between the spine and edge is dead on with both knives.


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Jan 27, 2018)

Just got mine. Im not an F&F expert but I see no issues - rounding looks good, no stray marks on blade or handle, etc. Im not using it until I sharpen it and Im not using it at work until I patina it at home but here are some visual comparisons with other knives.

View attachment 38352


View attachment 38353


KS is in the middle between Doi (heavy) and Shibata (laser).

View attachment 38354


Top: Gengetsu, bottom: KS. I havent checked cm by cm with calipers so I dont know if the Gengetsu is actually more tapered or if the taper on the KS is simply more towards the tip. Its certainly beautiful and feels well-engineered and like it will be a pleasure to use - well see!


----------



## K813zra (Jan 27, 2018)

As I said before, picking nits with the F&F.  It is better than about 95% of the knives that I own. Two nicks on the spine, choil is unfinished for about 1/16 of an inch on the left side, not the most even bevel on the right face, slight step in the handle and a depression in my horn. I am picky...:lol2:


----------



## zitangy (Jan 29, 2018)

Out of curiosity.. managed to get hold of a piece 

a. The convex grind is slight on the right hand side and on the left.. almost flat. The convex grind on my Ashi 240 is more telling eventhough it is slightly thinner.

b. It has progressed ! laser engraving!!.. which is so common these days. have to remember to specify for this especially when it is a custom order as the community of engravers could not keep up with the volume of work these days. It took me quite sometime to accept even stamped kanji.... 

c. clean, no sharp edges on spine. Very even perpendicular grind to the edge. OOTB sharpness is over rated.. so no comment.

d.Very thin at the tip.. and got to remember not to poke against the wall...when washing and sharpening . THe last time i noticed a thin tip was on the Honyaki Hiromoto white 2.

dont feel the urge to cut something or use it yet ..


Z


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jan 29, 2018)

zitangy said:


> got to remember not to poke against the wall...


made my day!!! :rofl2:


----------



## chinacats (Jan 30, 2018)

panda said:


> here you go kids. my well used O.G. ks with nasty patina and thinning marks and scratches going through routine touchup on my awesome aizu (that thing on the right is the 1/4th size atoma i picked up from ebay same 140 grit)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the way a KS should look! 

On another note, mine has finally shipped from Korin so hope top have it in the next few days.


----------



## K813zra (Jan 30, 2018)

chinacats said:


> That's the way a KS should look!
> 
> On another note, mine has finally shipped from Korin so hope top have it in the next few days.



Hope you enjoy it when you get it. I have been using mine exclusively since I got it. Well aside from testing it cut for cut against everything I own on the first day...lol.


----------



## HRC_64 (Jan 30, 2018)

need to do another head to head battle after a week or two


----------



## K813zra (Jan 31, 2018)

Panda's photo inspired me to give the KS a go on the Aizu. Heh, I think they should be life long partners. Subtle but noticeable bite left in that edge. A quick strop on crox loaded felt, about 3 swipes per side and she is scary as all get out. Can't wait for lunch prep...


----------



## panda (Jan 31, 2018)

People criticize the hell out of KS for having poor edge retention but fail to mention it's trade off which is quite impressive: best feel on stones and one of the easiest to sharpen out of anything else out there. Takes like two seconds to keep it sexy edgy.


----------



## K813zra (Jan 31, 2018)

panda said:


> People criticize the hell out of KS for having poor edge retention but fail to mention it's trade off which is quite impressive: best feel on stones and one of the easiest to sharpen out of anything else out there. Takes like two seconds to keep it sexy edgy.



Thus far I do not see how it fairs poorly in the edge retention portion at least not compared to other white # 2 blades. Seems to be about average to me for what it is. Seems to hold its edge ever so slightly better than my Ginga in white #2 before needing to hit a loaded strop.


----------



## bkultra (Jan 31, 2018)

I believe the point Panda was making is that in general white steel may not been known for its edge retention. It make up for that because of how it feels on stones and just how easy it is to get a great edge on. Everything is a trade-off 

I agree the KS is no worse than other examples of white steel, not for the most part at least.


----------



## K813zra (Jan 31, 2018)

bkultra said:


> I believe the point Panda was making is that in general white steel may not been known for its edge retention. It make up for that because of how it feels on stones and just how easy it is to get a great edge on. Everything is a trade-off
> 
> I agree the KS is no worse than other examples of white steel, not for the most part at least.



True and I agree but that is NOT what others have said in the past month. In fact, quite the opposite. More than a few members in one of these KS threads have stated the the KS has the "worst edge retention" even when compared to other white steel knives. I just don't find that to be true. About on par is what I feel.

Maybe there was some sarcasm in those statements that I overlooked, I do that a lot...lol.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 31, 2018)

I think the KS has less edge retention than other white steel knives. Wh2 knives like wakui, kochi, munetoshi, gengetsu and ittetsu seem to have a longer lasting edge. But like Ive said before this isnt a bad thing as I like working with a fresh edge so I touch up my knives frequently. And the KS sharpens crazy fast even for white steel. But perhaps Im splitting hairs. I could be completely wrong about all of this.


----------



## bkultra (Jan 31, 2018)

or maybe I'm just spoiled by my Honyaki version :biggrin:


----------



## labor of love (Jan 31, 2018)

bkultra said:


> or maybe I'm just spoiled by my Honyaki version :biggrin:



&#128561;&#128561;&#128561;


----------



## K813zra (Jan 31, 2018)

labor of love said:


> I think the KS has less edge retention than other white steel knives. Wh2 knives like wakui, kochi, munetoshi, gengetsu and ittetsu seem to have a longer lasting edge. But like Ive said before this isnt a bad thing as I like working with a fresh edge so I touch up my knives frequently. And the KS sharpens crazy fast even for white steel. But perhaps Im splitting hairs. I could be completely wrong about all of this.



You have different white knives than I do. Most of my other white knives are all lasers. Ginga, Tadatsuna, Kono and Yusuke. I find the KS to be on par with if not better than these. My only exception would be my Masakage Yuki but it is thicker at the edge too so that might have something to do with it.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 31, 2018)

K813zra said:


> You have different white knives than I do. Most of my other white knives are all lasers. Ginga, Tadatsuna, Kono and Yusuke. I find the KS to be on par with if not better than these. My only exception would be my Masakage Yuki but it is thicker at the edge too so that might have something to do with it.



I have a hypothesis for this. Although I cant prove it in any way. Think about the construction of the knives you listed(except yuki) and the knives I listed.


----------



## K813zra (Jan 31, 2018)

labor of love said:


> I have a hypothesis for this. Although I cant prove it in any way. Think about the construction of the knives you listed(except yuki) and the knives I listed.



If you mean mono vs clad. I have no idea what kind of impact that has but I can say that my KS seems to last an extra day or two on the board than my Ginga et al in a home setting and these are both mono..I suppose being clad could allow for them to push the heat treat to allow for a harder edge while not worrying about the core..or something like that. I do not pay attention during those discussions enough to know. :lol2:

My only point is that I am glad I did not let the "terrible" edge retention scare me away as the knife has fair enough retention for my use.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 31, 2018)

If youre happy with the retention the KS gives you then good for you, as thats what matters most.


----------



## panda (Feb 2, 2018)

bkultra said:


> or maybe I'm just spoiled by my Honyaki version :biggrin:



hey man you need to find a new go-to so that i can finally buy my unicorn off of you.


----------



## K813zra (Feb 2, 2018)

panda said:


> hey man you need to find a new go-to so that i can finally buy my unicorn off of you.



Eh, maybe they will come back. Korin still has the standard 240 in stock, or they did last I checked, JCK even has a 210 now. Seems like production isn't going anywhere. A hope and a wish, I guess.


----------



## bkultra (Feb 2, 2018)

K813zra said:


> Eh, maybe they will come back. Korin still has the standard 240 in stock, or they did last I checked, JCK even has a 210 now. Seems like production isn't going anywhere. A hope and a wish, I guess.



If they come back it would have to be made by a different Smith.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Feb 2, 2018)

Id say BK owns the best KS ever made. ****, Id even say its nicest knife Ive seen! Just doesnt get any better than that!


----------



## K813zra (Feb 2, 2018)

bkultra said:


> If they come back it would have to be made by a different Smith.



I am fine with that as long as it performs I do not care who makes it. I am like that with all knives.


----------



## bkultra (Feb 2, 2018)

K813zra said:


> I am fine with that as long as it performs I do not care who makes it. I am like that with all knives.



JCK has a Mizuno Honyaki that has been modeled after the KS. I believe there are 6 total being made and is due out later this month.


----------



## panda (Feb 2, 2018)

yeah not interested in any new stock HS. if i were to get another mizuno honyaki i'd want the same one i had before but in custom length


----------



## bkultra (Feb 2, 2018)

I believe my next knife will be a Mizuno honyaki (blue) in a custom length as well. I hear that their 240mm stock is closer to 223mm. I've picked up two new knives in the past month, so it might be awhile.


----------



## panda (Feb 2, 2018)

my 240 white was like 230ish if i remember correctly and it drove me nuts which is why i let go of it. i miss that knife but anton is putting her to good use. i enjoyed cutting with that thing so much that i used to brunoise onions that were going to be used for stock.


----------



## K813zra (Feb 2, 2018)

bkultra said:


> JCK has a Mizuno Honyaki that has been modeled after the KS. I believe there are 6 total being made and is due out later this month.



I wonder what the grind is like though. The last Mizuno I used was ground nothing like the KS that I own. The profile, for me, is only part of it.


----------



## daveb (Feb 2, 2018)

bkultra said:


> I've picked up two new knives in the past month, so it might be awhile.



That's pretty good for a housewife[emoji41]


----------



## bkultra (Feb 2, 2018)

daveb said:


> That's pretty good for a housewife[emoji41]



We prefer domestic engineer


----------



## chinacats (Feb 2, 2018)

K813zra said:


> I wonder what the grind is like though. The last Mizuno I used was ground nothing like the KS that I own. The profile, for me, is only part of it.



I'll be grabbing my ks this evening from the po:doublethumbsup: 

I would agree with your comment but in general I've l always thought of Mizuno as having a preferable grind to a ks...only advantage to the ks was profile and length. That said, I've always liked the Mizuno profile as well but hate that they run short.


----------



## labor of love (Feb 2, 2018)

What mizuno grind are yall even talking about?


----------



## K813zra (Feb 2, 2018)

chinacats said:


> I'll be grabbing my ks this evening from the po:doublethumbsup:
> 
> I would agree with your comment but in general I've l always thought of Mizuno as having a preferable grind to a ks...only advantage to the ks was profile and length. That said, I've always liked the Mizuno profile as well but hate that they run short.



I don't hate any of my knives...lol. I just have current flavors of the month. 

Anyway, hope you are happy with your new KS.


----------



## chinacats (Feb 2, 2018)

I was referring to the kasumi akitada honranten Mizuno though I thought the blue honyaki that salty passed around a few years back was quite impressive. My understanding is that the suminagashi is supposed to be superior though I've never used one. The few KS's I tried were all over the place.


----------



## bkultra (Feb 2, 2018)

chinacats said:


> My understanding is that the suminagashi is supposed to be superior though I've never used one. The few KS's I tried were all over the place.



I originally wanted the suminagashi, even tried to find a used one. At the same price as the blue Honyaki it's a hard sale. I also agree about the KS variances. I got into a debate about that on another forum when I offered my Honyaki to be used as the model for a new clone coming out.


----------



## QCDawg (Feb 2, 2018)

PSA: I have a suminagashi 240. Its 230mm actually. Its very thin and convex. About same thickness as a KS. Thinnest clad knife I own, probably. I had a 270 hontanren blue 2 shinogi ...it was like 255mm (length of a 240 KS). Was thicker than the suminagashi, and the shinogi thing is basically cosmetic, although it gives you something to shoot for when sharpening. I sold it, shouldnt have... so...I got a 240 shinogi blue 1. Similar in length (230) and profile to suminagashi, but geometry is obviously different (Its thicker than the other mizunos I have owned and roughly finished). ...so I have sent it off to somebody with way better sharpening and kasumi finishing skills than me.. all of this leads me to wonder (as has been whispered)...whether mizuno is mizuno.. or a consortium of different trades doing various work and marketing under mizuno. I have no clue. I like em tho


----------



## inferno (Feb 2, 2018)

Am I missing something. as far as i know all the ks's have always been in stock at jck. And almost all other masamotos except the black hon kasumi santoku and maybe the honyakis?? am i wrong here?


----------



## QCDawg (Feb 2, 2018)

inferno said:


> Am I missing something. as far as i know all the ks's have always been in stock at jck. And almost all other masamotos except the black hon kasumi santoku and maybe the honyakis?? am i wrong here?





The masamoto KS wa gyuto has been out of stock pretty much wide for well over a year. Just reappeared a month ago and are sold out again except for a new profile which is the 210 mm


----------



## bkultra (Feb 2, 2018)

inferno said:


> Am I missing something. as far as i know all the ks's have always been in stock at jck. And almost all other masamotos except the black hon kasumi santoku and maybe the honyakis?? am i wrong here?



If I understand your question correctly, no. The KS went missing for years. It just recently became available again this past month.


----------



## inferno (Feb 2, 2018)

bkultra said:


> JCK has a Mizuno Honyaki that has been modeled after the KS. I believe there are 6 total being made and is due out later this month.


in white or blue?? I refuse to buy white...


----------



## inferno (Feb 2, 2018)

bkultra said:


> If I understand your question correctly, no. The KS went missing for years. It just recently became available again this past month.


Not the whole series right? Is this the gyoto only you are talking about? Yeah I have no idea about that gyuto, but as far as I know I have always seen all masamoto lines in stock exept the honyakis at jck. and I buy from them maybe every 6 months. but then again I'm not really writing down what they have in stock at this or that time on a notepad for future reference.


----------



## bkultra (Feb 2, 2018)

inferno said:


> in white or blue?? I refuse to buy white...



White #2



inferno said:


> Not the whole series right? Is this the gyoto only you are talking about? Yeah I have no idea about that gyuto, but as far as I know I have always seen all masamoto lines in stock exept the honyakis at jck. and I buy from them maybe every 6 months. but then again I'm not really writing down what they have in stock at this or that time on a notepad for future reference.



Gyuto mainly, but the suji and petty have been out of stock as well.


----------



## QCDawg (Feb 2, 2018)

Yeah. Just the monosteel double bevels have been quite rare (petty and 270 sujihiki have been out of stock all over the world for over a year). The balance of the KS line is single bevel white 2 clad.. and have been consistently in stock. Again, Im doing a PSA for u.


----------



## Gregmega (Feb 2, 2018)

K813zra said:


> I am fine with that as long as it performs I do not care who makes it. I am like that with all knives.



Here here


----------



## inferno (Feb 2, 2018)

how do you judge if it performs *K813zra?

do you do some tests?
*


----------



## K813zra (Feb 2, 2018)

inferno said:


> how do you judge if it performs *K813zra?
> 
> do you do some tests?
> *



I cut food. Nothing fancy. Does it wedge, does it stick, does it shoot carrots to the other side of my board, what kind of resistance is there in peeling a potato on the board or squaring a carrot etc. Things that make sense to me in my kitchen as a home cook. Not sure how well that would help others...lol.


----------



## labor of love (Feb 3, 2018)

@china, my KS from Korin arrived...friction fit saya!!!!


----------



## Jville (Feb 3, 2018)

labor of love said:


> @china, my KS from Korin arrived...friction fit saya!!!!



Dang, I wish mine was coming with a friction fit say, something comfortable and wonderful about that thought, I'm jelly. It just completes the knife, wood doesn't even have to be fancy. 

Back tracking to what you said earlier in the thread about your theory on edge retention concerning the whites mentioned. It seemed your we're crediting grind to play a major role in the trait. If so, I thinks there seems to be merit in that and beyond just white steel. I've seem to notice thicker or more convex ground knives seeming to have better edge retention. One comparison would be takayuki ginsan to kono ginsan. Ginsan not next prized for it's retention, 
but my takayuki seems to hold up quite well even being very thin at the edge. My kono doesn't seem to last nearly as long or be as stable. Although it could definitely be the way I have it tuned. I've noticed this trend in other knives too.


----------



## chinacats (Feb 3, 2018)

labor of love said:


> @china, my KS from Korin arrived...friction fit saya!!!!



Mine is evidently here as well...they usually leave it in a locker with a key but last night I had a card in my box...headed there shortly to retrieve it. Really looking forward to this...friction fit saya sounds like they've upped their game a bit.


----------



## K813zra (Feb 3, 2018)

labor of love said:


> @china, my KS from Korin arrived...friction fit saya!!!!



Mine has a pin but it seems to fit well with friction too.


----------



## YG420 (Feb 3, 2018)

PLease let me know if anyone wants to sell their saya


----------



## daveb (Feb 3, 2018)

chinacats said:


> Mine is evidently here as well...they usually leave it in a locker with a key but last night I had a card in my box...headed there shortly to retrieve it. Really looking forward to this...friction fit saya sounds like they've upped their game a bit.


World's largest welfare organization....


----------



## bkultra (Feb 3, 2018)

Currently have my Honyaki in the post. Handed off early Thursday and still has never been scanned or had tracking updated.


----------



## chinacats (Feb 3, 2018)

daveb said:


> World's largest welfare organization....



At least they didn't lose it (this time). Arrived safely but working today so won't get to break it in until tonight. Do these come coated (do I need acetone)?


----------



## HRC_64 (Feb 3, 2018)

chinacats said:


> Do these come coated (do I need acetone)?



yes


----------



## panda (Feb 3, 2018)

the mystique on ks is so strong that it got people who previously hated it try the new batch  *looking @ you china


----------



## labor of love (Feb 3, 2018)

panda said:


> the mystique on ks is so strong that it got people who previously hated it try the new batch  *looking @ you china



Yeah, I openly admit that.


----------



## bkultra (Feb 3, 2018)

Wanna join our cult? We have cookies.


----------



## chinacats (Feb 3, 2018)

Yeah, I totally jumped on the hype &#128646;. Cookies are ok but I've got brownies

Likely that this one will be a catch and release but had to see what these were all about. FWIW, I actually enjoyed the profile on the older ones but in just taking this one out of the box I remember how short they actually are in the heel. 

Other initial impressions are that the fit and finish seems about the same as the last one, meh. Handle is much nicer than the last one I had though the horn is not quite as nice (last one had a beautiful marbling but didn't line up with the handle. Kanji is not as deep--not that it matters--but the kanji on the saya is a nice touch. From choil it definitely is thinner than my last one but obviously can't comment on the grind without using it. Only other observation is that for a knife in this price range it's somewhat of a disappointment that the choil and spine aren't better rounded. 

More follow-up tonight


----------



## panda (Feb 3, 2018)

My.old one has beautiful rounding. New batch was rushed?


----------



## chinacats (Feb 3, 2018)

I seem to remember my older one being smoother in the choil but not sure if it came that way or I fixed it. It's not sharp edged like a MM Tanaka but definitely not rounded...I'd call it slightly eased and if I was planning on keeping it I'd definitely give it some work. I'm guessing rushed is highly likely due to demand...that said I've not heard others complain so maybe I'm being too critical and as stated I've yet to use the knife.


----------



## K813zra (Feb 3, 2018)

Mine is rounded on the spine well enough but the choil is eased on the left side and eased--going on round on the right side. I'd say a noticeable step under my Ginga and Kono but better than everything else I own.


----------



## chinacats (Feb 3, 2018)

I could see easing the left if I was a lefty but for my grip I want the right side rounded (or eased quite a bit)...I didn't notice the left side but again I find that almost irrelevant for my grip...



...I need to follow up on this with knife in hand...


----------



## labor of love (Feb 3, 2018)

Today I tested my 3rd KS from the new batch. All 3 I found about equal in grind quality and choil/spine easing. Im happy with them, but I could understand if others arent.


----------



## K813zra (Feb 3, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Today I tested my 3rd KS from the new batch. All 3 I found about equal in grind quality and choil/spine easing. Im happy with them, but I could understand if others arent.



IIRC you also got a 270? If so, how do you like it in comparison to the 240? Does the profile feel similar in use?


----------



## chinacats (Feb 3, 2018)

K813zra said:


> IIRC you also got a 270? If so, how do you like it in comparison to the 240? Does the profile feel similar in use?



And what's the difference in heel height?


----------



## labor of love (Feb 3, 2018)

The 270mm actually has a nicer handle than both of my 240mm KS gyutos. Its around 53mm tall and pretty fun. Saya isnt friction fit just normal w a pin. Its just a bigger knife, everything is replicated from the 240mm only larger. As far as use goes it feels way nimble for a knife its size but I personally think the 240mm is perfect. A 280mm+ gyuto simply isnt going to see much action from me at work. I would totally recommend it for someone that does have the space to use it. Feels light for the amount of blade it is. In the last month Ive found ways to use different parts of the 240mm KS profile in ways that are useful. But with all that blade length on the 270mm KS the tip is going to waste, if I do tip work Id prefer the tip closer to the hand for optimum control.


----------



## K813zra (Feb 3, 2018)

labor of love said:


> The 270mm actually has a nicer handle than both of my 240mm KS gyutos. Its around 53mm tall and pretty fun. Saya isnt friction fit just normal w a pin. Its just a bigger knife, everything is replicated from the 240mm only larger. As far as use goes it feels way nimble for a knife its size but I personally think the 240mm is perfect. A 280mm+ gyuto simply isnt going to see much action from me at work. I would totally recommend it for someone that does have the space to use it. Feels light for the amount of blade it is. In the last month Ive found ways to use different parts of the 240mm KS profile in ways that are useful. But with all that blade length on the 270mm KS the tip is going to waste, if I do tip work Id prefer the tip closer to the hand for optimum control.



Cool, thank you for the explanation. I am on the fence about it when Korin gets some in. I am happy with the 240 so I think I might just stick with it.


----------



## labor of love (Feb 3, 2018)

K813zra said:


> Cool, thank you for the explanation. I am on the fence about it when Korin gets some in. I am happy with the 240 so I think I might just stick with it.



Youre welcome. If you still have KS fever I would recommend a Marko KS. I just received mine a couple of hours ago. 52100 steel, asymmetrical grind, little thicker blade but not in a bad way. F&F is way above Masamoto and I hardly pay attention to that stuff.


----------



## chinacats (Feb 3, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Youre welcome. If you still have KS fever I would recommend a Marko KS. I just received mine a couple of hours ago. 52100 steel, asymmetrical grind, little thicker blade but not in a bad way. F&F is way above Masamoto and I hardly pay attention to that stuff.



I believe is prefer this myself....dimensions?


----------



## labor of love (Feb 3, 2018)

chinacats said:


> I believe is prefer this myself....dimensions?



Visually the length looks identical. Marko measures over 52 mm tall.


----------



## K813zra (Feb 3, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Youre welcome. If you still have KS fever I would recommend a Marko KS. I just received mine a couple of hours ago. 52100 steel, asymmetrical grind, little thicker blade but not in a bad way. F&F is way above Masamoto and I hardly pay attention to that stuff.



Sounds like a good one to consider for sure!


----------



## HRC_64 (Feb 3, 2018)

more reviews !


----------



## Gregmega (Feb 4, 2018)

Has anyone tried the 210 model yet? I'd really like to hear how that one is working out by comparison. Especially considering the 240 was all about the profile, really excited to hear before I drop that order. I was literally having a convo with a friend about how the 210 vacancy was ridiculous for such a renowned knife. Anybody?


----------



## Gregmega (Feb 4, 2018)

I also just reread the 210 ks in stock thread and saw a lot of mixed sentiments, most notably someone saying 'gross'. Now I'm really pumped to hear anyone's thoughts on this knife.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Feb 4, 2018)

panda said:


> the mystique on ks is so strong that it got people who previously hated it try the new batch


I am one of these people. Fact is I once had a KS which just didn't click with me. Back then it was too long, too pointy, too flat, and the handle, even for my smallish hands, was tiny and just bad in every regard.

I have a new one now from the new batch. I assume my preferences have evolved/changed. It made me smile from the first cut. Fwiw, the handle is nice now, ordered "marble" and specifically asked for a greyish colour. The wood shows some figure/grain and I like the horn. It also is definitely bigger than on my previous KS...


----------



## labor of love (Feb 4, 2018)

Ill eventually get my blonde horn KS rehandled, if someone wants it PM me. Ill give it away.


----------



## panda (Feb 4, 2018)

i think black horn looks better (mine is blonde with grain), but honestly i could give two sh1ts about what color it is.


----------



## Jville (Feb 4, 2018)

I like/prefer the blonde horn. It could be a simple as that i havent had many with blonde and many with black... Or i just like the blonde


----------



## HRC_64 (Feb 4, 2018)

I feel a KS 270 would terrify a cabbage
3 ways till sunday


----------



## JaVa (Feb 4, 2018)

Jville said:


> It could be a simple as that i havent had many with blonde and many with black... Or i just like the blonde



Nothing wrong with liking blondes IMO!  
And if you haven't had that many you definitely need to try more. 

... And just to be clear, I'm still talking about horn ferrules. I think? :scratchhead:


----------



## K813zra (Feb 4, 2018)

I like partially marbled horn. Mostly black with some character in it.


----------



## HRC_64 (Feb 4, 2018)

K813zra said:


> I like partially marbled horn. Mostly black with some character in it.



+1 

Its very cool if you get a good one...


----------



## buffhr (Feb 4, 2018)

JaVa said:


> Nothing wrong with liking blondes IMO!
> And if you haven't had that many you definitely need to try more.
> 
> ... And just to be clear, I'm still talking about horn ferrules. I think? :scratchhead:




Spoken like a true fin! :lol2:


Handle/Horn wise Marbled or black is nicest for me, pure "blonde" just seem to lack character...


----------



## Jville (Feb 4, 2018)

Glad u clarified that :biggrin:... Also like nice marble horn very much especially when the handle is super simple like ho wood.


----------



## Barmoley (Feb 5, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Visually the length looks identical. Marko measures over 52 mm tall.



Labor, have you gotten a chance to use the Marko you got. How do you like it?


----------



## labor of love (Feb 5, 2018)

Barmoley said:


> Labor, have you gotten a chance to use the Marko you got. How do you like it?



Not yet. Yesterday was brunch, which is a sh!tshow so I didnt try it. Today Im very hungover from a Super Bowl Party, so I decided to wait until tomorrow when hopefully my mental faculties return. Looks gorgeous though. Ill take some pics soon.


----------



## Barmoley (Feb 5, 2018)

Please do. I have his 240 in 52100 as well, but mine is not as long or tall as yours and I like mine a lot. Really interested in what you think about yours.


----------



## labor of love (Feb 5, 2018)

Cool. Marko used an asymmetric mizuno grind which didnt sound that appealing Honestly. I was worried that meant thick low grind food release beast knife. But it doesnt, I think its gonna perform somewhat similar to akebono.


Barmoley said:


> Please do. I have his 240 in 52100 as well, but mine is not as long or tall as yours and I like mine a lot. Really interested in what you think about yours.


----------



## hmansion (Feb 5, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Ill eventually get my blonde horn KS rehandled, if someone wants it PM me. Ill give it away.



I have a few KSs with black horn but prefer blonde and will gladly pay for shipping. PM sent...


----------



## chinacats (Feb 8, 2018)

Thought I'd come back for one final thought on this one. I wound up selling the knife but only because I once again realized that it's just a bit too short in the heel for my personal tastes. Overall, I'd say that whoever is making these is putting out a much more consistent product with improved fit and finish (though still somewhat below the cost of the knife imo) and a pretty nice grind. I only used the knife for one meal prep and used the 'factory' edge but the knife performed well with decent release on potatoes, almost no wedging in sweet potatoes or carrots, and a fairly admirable job on brunoise of onions and garlic. If the knife were 52+mm at the heel it would certainly have been a keeper. I'm glad to see these back in stock as it will certainly be a knife I will recommend in the future when it fits the size requirements of the user. Also glad I tried it just so I know for sure that it's not the right knife for me.


----------



## dafox (Feb 8, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Ill eventually get my blonde horn KS rehandled, if someone wants it PM me. Ill give it away.



How are the handles on the KS's attached? Are the glued on?


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Feb 9, 2018)

Curious if anyone has the KS and Yusuki Sakai Extra thick knives to compare? I've used a KS a while ago in a pass around but own a 210 Extra thick Yusuki. Curious to how the profiles compare.


----------



## toddnmd (Feb 9, 2018)

chinacats said:


> Thought I'd come back for one final thought on this one. I wound up selling the knife but only because I once again realized that it's just a bit too short in the heel for my personal tastes. Overall, I'd say that whoever is making these is putting out a much more consistent product with improved fit and finish (though still somewhat below the cost of the knife imo) and a pretty nice grind.



I'd agree that the heel is shorter than ideal. However, I haven't found it so short as to not be a nice knife to use. Sometimes the short heel is a plus, and the height and profile make it a nice complement to my other gyutos.


----------



## K813zra (Feb 9, 2018)

toddnmd said:


> I'd agree that the heel is shorter than ideal. However, I haven't found it so short as to not be a nice knife to use. Sometimes the short heel is a plus, and the height and profile make it a nice complement to my other gyutos.



I agree but I also went from a 210 to the KS so the heel height was not a big adjustment. Most of my 210s are 42-46 with the exception of my Tanaka.


----------

